# Attorneys to challenge constitutionality of NY gun control laws



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are a NY gun owner the following may be of interest.


> *BUFFALO, N.Y. (WKTV)* - "Not so fast," says a Buffalo attorney who  is challenging the legality and constitutionality of New York State's  new gun control laws, believed by some to be the toughest in the nation.
> 
> Attorney James Tresmond says that in the next week or so,  he will ask the Federal Court in Buffalo to enjoin the law, essentially  keep it from going into effect, until federal court can examine and  determine its constitutionality.


http://www.wktv.com/news/local/Atto...onality-of-NY-gun-control-laws-187151321.html



> SCOPE is exploring possibilities and working with several attorneys for the next step to take.​ Lawyer : Jim Tresmond, Attorney in Buffalo, New York. Attorney phone is 716.202.4301
> Successfully represented clients in the past, on Second Amendment issues in NYS Supreme Court. This
> case is pro-       bono for all the gun owners of New York. According to Mr. Tresmond, the new ban is illegal as it is        an ex-facto law taking away previously owned property and he intends to file this action in Federal
> Court. We are looking for as many as possible to add to CLASS ACTION CASE:​



I have 2 email addresses for Mr. Tresmond. Not sure which is correct. Best course of action is to call I guess.
psacco1@twcny.rr.com
TRESMONDLAW@GMAIL.COM
See also http://www.wktv.com/news/local/Atto...onality-of-NY-gun-control-laws-187151321.html

http://scopeny.org/


> #2, Senator Marchione petition to repeal the Cuomo Anti Second Amendment Bill SIGN KATHYS PETITION TO REPEAL AND REPLACE RESTRICTIVE NEW GUN       CONTROL MEASURES THAT WILL WEAKEN THE SECOND AMENDMENT CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS OF LAW-ABIDING NEW        YORKER
> 
> ​     #3 SIGN  SENATOR LARKINS PETITION TO REPEAL AND REPLACE RESTRICTIVE NEW GUN  CONTROL MEASURES THAT WILL WEAKEN THE SECOND AMENDMENT CONSTITUTIONAL  RIGHTS OF LAW-ABIDING NEW YORKERS




If anyone knows of any other petitions, lawsuits, etc please feel free to add them here.
As to the political debate, please keep that in The Study. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rochester-Personal-Defense-LLC/461665857219329


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The NYS Rifle  and Pistol Association in conjunction with the NRA will be filing a  Notice of Claim prior to submitting a brief on the merits of the  constitutionality of the new Cuomo NY Safe gun laws. Involved in the law  suit will be two of the nations best 2nd Amendment lawyers in the  nation. This is a very important proceeding and must be handled properly  with the best lawyers. Please support these efforts.
> Tom King


----------



## chinto (Jan 18, 2013)

good and I hope literally thousands if not millions sign on to these suits!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2013)

I signed.


----------

